# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβί με άλλο κατάλληλο για parrotlet.

## perry

Ανταλλάζω το παρακατω κλουβί με αλλο κλουβί καταλληλο για parrotlet. προτεραιοτητα καποιος απο θεσσαλονικη γιατι ειναι δυσκολο και στην μεταφορα του  ::

----------


## Athina

Πες μας αν θες τις διαστάσεις.

----------


## perry

To κλουβι ειναι αχρησιμοποιητο...
Η οροφη ανοιγει και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν *σταντ*. Διαστασεις:*48x48x70cm*(κλειστη οροφη) -*48χ48χ90cm*(ανοιχτη οροφη)

----------

